
Type 1 Diabetes Therapy Shows Promise for Long-Term Reversal in Humans, Dogs - UpshotKnothole
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-08/pu-nt1082118.php
======
UpshotKnothole
Here is a link to the original, very dense study: [http://twin.sci-
hub.tw/7028/b28e7f2a10ed20f118272743121ee42e...](http://twin.sci-
hub.tw/7028/b28e7f2a10ed20f118272743121ee42e/stephens2018.pdf)

